# Florida wood ?



## against.the.grain (Jul 1, 2016)

Traveling to south Florida for several days. Any recommendations on places to look for wood that I can't normally get further north?


----------



## Tony (Jul 1, 2016)

@Blueglass 

Maybe Les can help you out. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 1, 2016)

http://www.griffinsawmill.com/

http://www.woodturningblanks4u.com/

Or you just stop by my house and pick some up and drop some off

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 1, 2016)

Shane, you looking fer turning stock or flat boards or??? When you commin down??


----------



## against.the.grain (Jul 1, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> http://www.griffinsawmill.com/
> 
> http://www.woodturningblanks4u.com/
> 
> Or you just stop by my house and pick some up and drop some off


Already to Tampa and didn't bring anything with me.


Lou Currier said:


> http://www.griffinsawmill.com/
> 
> http://www.woodturningblanks4u.com/
> 
> Or you just stop by my house and pick some up and drop some off


well , we just pulled into Naples and I didn't bring any trading stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## against.the.grain (Jul 1, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Shane, you looking fer turning stock or flat boards or??? When you commin down??


Just got to Naples , turning wood mostly.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 1, 2016)

Shane please slow down someone is going to get hurt. You covered 167 miles in one minute flat. Your average speed is 10,019.84 MPH. You aren't going to get a ticket because they don't make Cop Rockets but you are going to get hurt or hurt someone else please slow down.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## against.the.grain (Jul 1, 2016)

Lol, I didn't think the post in Tampa went through.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 1, 2016)

against.the.grain said:


> Lol, I didn't think the post in Tampa went through.


At warp speed I would think not...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 1, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> At warp speed I would think not...



If you're traveling at the speed of light and turn your headlights on . . . . .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> If you're traveling at the speed of light and turn your headlights on . . . . .


At the same time you fart, will the butterfly still cause a hurricane on the planet of the brink?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 1, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> At the same time you fart, will the butterfly still cause a hurricane on the planet of the brink?



If a Brink flaps his wings does a fart take two to tango?


----------



## brown down (Jul 1, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> At the same time you fart, will the butterfly still cause a hurricane on the planet of the brink?



does the monkey hold on without a tail?


----------



## Kevin (Jul 1, 2016)

Don, admit it, you're warming up for next week's Mai Tai hour already . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brown down (Jul 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Don, admit it, you're warming up for next week's Mai Tai hour already . . . .



I know I am lmao well I have been warmed up


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 1, 2016)

I have the best job ever for and hour a week and I make memories for people. I am that good... and humble, yeah I'm also humble

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 1, 2016)

brown down said:


> does the monkey hold on without a tail?


The way Shane drives the monkey better hold on with all 6 appendages just like Kevin in the early 80s... don't ask... really


----------



## Kevin (Jul 1, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I have the best job ever for and hour a week and I make memories for people. I am that good... and humble, yeah I'm also humble



I'm so much more humble than you it ain't even funny. My humbleness is a Hercules-Corona compared to your gnat's ball sweat drop.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'm so much more humble than you it ain't even funny. My humbleness is a Hercules-Corona compared to your gnat's ball sweat drop.


And...?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'm so much more humble than you it ain't even funny. My humbleness is a Hercules-Corona compared to your gnat's ball sweat drop.


I'm rubber and you're glue, anything you say blah blah blah.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 1, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> And...?



Chewing gum is not allowed in the arena . . . . . .


----------



## against.the.grain (Jul 1, 2016)

Guys , don't you know that as you approach the speed of light, time slows down?


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm in CO right now so not much help. I have a friend in Key West that has incredible stuff but there has been a health crisis in his family and he has not been able to do much wood wise lately. Sorry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 1, 2016)

against.the.grain said:


> Just got to Naples , turning wood mostly.




If you're commin Ft. Lauderdale way I can spare some wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## against.the.grain (Jul 1, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> If you're commin Ft. Lauderdale way I can spare some wood.
> 
> View attachment 107902


I don't think we're going make it that far but that's impressive


----------



## against.the.grain (Jul 1, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> http://www.griffinsawmill.com/
> 
> http://www.woodturningblanks4u.com/
> 
> Or you just stop by my house and pick some up and drop some off


 Thanks, I'm not sure if we'll make near Lake Wales but I do want to check out the guys up at Bradenton if I can.


----------



## against.the.grain (Jul 5, 2016)

Well , I made contact with woodblanks4u yesterday so I could drop by today. No one would answer the phone this morning . After several attempts I had to give up move on up the road. No wood on this trip.


----------



## Tim Carter (Jul 6, 2016)

I don't know of any sources of turning stock in Naples but you can check Craigslist. If you're coming over to the East coast of Florida, there are a number of places to get wood. If you're going to drive back through Tampa, check out Craftsman Hardware in Temple Terrace(suburb).

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## against.the.grain (Jul 6, 2016)

Tim Carter said:


> I don't know of any sources of turning stock in Naples but you can check Craigslist. If you're coming over to the East coast of Florida, there are a number of places to get wood. If you're going to drive back through Tampa, check out Craftsman Hardware in Temple Terrace(suburb).


 Unfortunatly , we got home about midnight .


----------

